# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Acrylic Wall Sheets in Shower Recesses

## JonBL

For a shower recess replacement we're considering, I've come across acrylic wall sheeting as a possible alternative to tiles or glass for the internal lining of the recess. I found this product at Reece plumbing supplies, under their Posh range of products, but I assume it's also available from other suppliers. 
I can't find any info on how to install this product in a shower recess - what the backing material needs to be, what waterproofing is required, how to bond the sheeting to the backing, if special tools are required to cut the sheeting and drill holes in it, etc.  
Can anyone point me to info on using acrylic wall sheeting for this purpose, and is this product suitable for home handyman DIY installation? 
Regards,
  Jon

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Google Laminex or Wilson Laminates or Aquapanel or wet area panelling and the world will open unto you.... 
It is eminently DIYable.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Walls still need sheeting with a water resistant rating like Villaboard. 
Waterproofing is the same as if tiling, ie, all corners on rear walls, all securing nails, full base and up the walls to a point higher than the entry lip. 
Rear corner/s has a small moulding fitted to the edge of the sheet joins, runs some sealant 'inside' before you assemble the sheets.

----------

